# Eclipse ESN Help Please



## Jonshonda (Sep 11, 2019)

I posted in the GD forum as well, but hoping someone can help my save a 5504 from being a paperweight. I just recently bought it along with some other PPI and eclipse gear and the seller swore up and down the key CD was Ted Nugent "If you can't Lick em, lick em". Well, it's not. Fujitsu Ten no longer supports Eclipse as of 04/2019. 

It's in great shape too, please help me get it back in the saddle again.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I had this problem many years ago with my 55060 Preamp HU. Here's the Solution: 



- Contact Fujitsu Ten Customer Service


Contact Details | SUPPORT | ECLIPSE | DENSO TEN



- Ask for a Head Unit Reset Code - I think they charge you $10.00 - $15.00
- Input the code for Reset


Let me know how this works out for you.


----------



## Jonshonda (Sep 11, 2019)

Called them, they no longer support and wouldn't give me anything. I ordered a Pioneer DEH-80 PRS today to help cope with the pain.


----------

